# Looking for a good quality barrel saddle



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I am not a barrel racer but these brands are pretty reliable all around ... From Tack Trader:


Circle Y Barrel - 14.5 - Tan with dark green seat $600 - Cabot, Arkansas

14.5 Martha Josey -Circle Y Barrel Saddle $650 - Olathe, Kansas

Circle Y barrel saddle $580 - Happy Valley, Oregon

Billy Cook 15 Barrel Saddle - Semi QH Bars - $700 - Pearblossom, California

Crates Barrel Saddle 14.5 - $650 - Rustburg, Virginia

Billy Cook Barrel Saddle - 15 - $700 - Rustburg, Virginia

Circle Y Barrel Saddle 15 inch SQHB - Dark Oil Antique $595 - Estacada, Oregon

Like New Circle Y 14 1/2 Barrel Saddle$750 - Perry, Oklahoma

Bona Allen 15 1/2in. Barrel Saddle ~ VERY NICE QH bars - dark medium oil $450 - Lehighton, Pennsylvania

Corriente barrel saddle 16 inch, full qh bars - $500 - Glendale, Arizona

14.5 Circle Y Barrel Saddle $600 - Mt. Pleasant Mills, Pennsylvania

15 inch circle y barrel saddle $500 - Burr oak, Michigan

15-in. Tex Tan Barrel Saddle, Semi-QH Bars, Light Oil $500 - Sauk City, Wisconsin

Textan Hereford Barrel Saddle 15.5 seat, 6 3/4 gullet - medium oil $500 - McMinnville, Oregon

15 Corriente Barrel Saddle in Good Used Condition- 15 seat/7 gullet -$350 - Seguin, Texas

14 Teskey barrel saddle, 7 gullet, great saddle medium/light $750 - Temperance, Michigan

I've seen good quality used saddles on Craig's List & ebay, too. If it is a known brand, I wouldn't mind buying from either one.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

aanderson1027 said:


> I'm looking to by a good quality barrel saddle, probably a used name brand. My budget is $700, does anyone know what I could get in that price range? I've been searching all over and am not getting anywhere.


For a budget of $700, you are going to need to look at USED saddles.

Any new barrel racing saddle you find for less than that is not going to be worth your time or your money. 

The older Tex Tans, Herefords, and Circle Y's are really good saddles; so long as they have been taken care of. New ones are okay too, but they certainly aren't the quality they used to be in days past. 

Corriente, Billy Cook, Teskey, and Triple Creek are okay brands, but they are what I would consider "entry level" saddles. 

Crates, Double J, Cactus, Tod Slone, Martin Crown C, and Caldwell make really nice barrel saddles. However, you will pay a pretty penny for them.

The most important thing when saddle shopping is that the saddle (1) *fits your horse* (2) fits the rider.


----------

